# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Jintara

## Hua Hin

Ja ich gebs zu.
der Link ist aus dem Nitty geklaut.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ConZGE0tfDU

Also irgendwie mache ich was falsch, ich fahre voll auf die Musik ab.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Daniel Sun

Nur für Alex....



Das Bild ist im Mai in Hannover entstanden!

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Hua Hin

Danke Daniel :super: 
stimmt, Du warst ja dort.
Anscheinend die ganze Forenprominenz,
ich will ja keine Namen nennen.  ::  

...aus welcher Entfernung hast Du denn das Foto gemacht?
...und was viel wichtiger ist, hast Du auch ein Bild von Jintara und dem 
thaisingendem Farang auf der Bühne gemacht?  :cool:  

Gruss Alex

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hallo Alex,

hm, kann ich nicht sagen, ob die ganze Forenprominenz dort war. Ich kenne die ja alle nur virtuell.  :smt112 

War schon ziemlich na dran, vielleicht so 1 - 2 Meter und von dem sing-a-song Farang hab ich auch ein paar Bilder. Aber die werde ich besser mal nicht einstellen.  ::

----------

